# The thread to dispell stereotypes certain composers receive (or attempt to)



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

To start off: I have always felt Hindemith received a bad wrap as a cold contrapuntalist. I think a lot of his work earned him this reputation, but he was very much capable of stirring the emotion.

A few examples:

One of his earlier works






And a movement from one which has received more recognition


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Some people think Liszt was just a proto-rockstar virtuoso who was all bells and whistles and no soul. These people have a lot to learn.


----------

